# Taille du texte, résolution, pixel par pouce



## davidc (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un iMac 21" récemment avec Snow Leopard. C'est fantastique, sauf que tout est écrit trop petit. Et j'ai les yeux qui fatigues très vite. C'est un pb général dans toutes les applications.  J'ai cru comprendre que c'est à cause de l'écran qui a une résolution de 100 pixels par pouce alors que les autres écrans sont à 72 ou 85 ppp.

Existe-t-il une solution pour que toutes les applications prennent en compte cette résolution ?

Certes, il existe des solutions ponctuelles, comme par exemple zoomer à 150% pour afficher à 100% sous word, ou agrandir le texte sous Safari, mais ca ne règle pas tout.
En particulier sous Safari, agrandir le texte à souvent pour effet de chambouler la mise en page.
J'ai essayé de changé la résolution à 1600x900 mais alors tout paraît un peu flou. Sans doute parce que ce n'est pas la résolution native de l'écran LCD.

Merci d'avance pour vos bon conseils,
David


----------

